# swollen tail. Any ideas?



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

My 2 month old puppy that I adopted last week seems to have a section of her tail that is swollen. It's about 2" from her body and only about an inch of it us swollen. I was thinking that it may be an injury from when she was younger. Maybe sine how that joint in her tail was injured. It does not seem to bother her at all. She still wags her tail non stop. You can even touch it and it does not bother her. She leaves it alone to.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Trip to the vet will solve that but where exactly does the swelling lie? If she wags her tail alot and wacks it off walls and doorways it could be as simple as that causing it to be swollen. I have a friend whose dog had that problem and her dog no longer has a tail because it was split open so much.


----------



## Novakkennels (Jul 16, 2010)

Are you sure its not a kink? Post a pic, either way a vet trip would give you an explanation.


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

She goes in this week for some puppy shots I will have them look at that at the same time. Thanks


----------

